# Help with an old peice from a Basketball video please.



## Steptotheplate (Nov 19, 2013)

Listening to a piece on a old basketball film I had when I was a kid and this piece was the first ever classical composition I ever heard. however I don't know who wrote this and would dearly like to find out.

starts at 32.48 




 Any help finding out who did this would be amazing!


----------



## GGluek (Dec 11, 2011)

Sorry to disappoint, but it's not "classical" in any traditional sense. Sounds very much like generic film/video soundtrack music -- maybe specially composed for this video, maybe not.


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2013)

Steptotheplate said:


> Listening to a piece on a old basketball film I had when I was a kid and this piece was the first ever classical composition I ever heard. however I don't know who wrote this and would dearly like to find out.
> 
> starts at 32.48
> 
> ...


I hate to be the one to break it to you--in fact, I almost wussed out and let someone else do it!--but the bit at 32.48 is not a classical piece.

It may be something (other than some scrap of music cobbled up by a studio composer for this video), and it may even be something that someone here can identify for you.

Good luck!! But don't hold your breath. Please!

[Edit: Hahaha, I needn't have worried. Someone beat me to it, after all. And with essentially the same message. Thanks, G!]


----------



## Steptotheplate (Nov 19, 2013)

Slightly disappointed to say the least but thank you for the responses. Has answered a question that's been bugging me for years!


----------

